# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Mods] Fretta on Fire !

## Sao

Vous êtes encore le nez plongé dans votre CPC HS Mods, très bien, on va rester dans le ton. Figurez-vous que sur Garry's Mod il y a tout un tas de personnes qui se font plaisir à modder le jeu dans tous les sens. Le projet Fretta (_vite_ en italien) consiste à réunir et implanter des modes de jeu rapides à jouer -dans l'idée de mini-jeux à la Wii Sports/Lapins Crétins- dans le mode de Garry en vue de les réunir sur des serveurs, laissant le choix du mini-jeu aux joueurs entre chaque map. Un concours a eu lieu, les résultats sont en ligne et les noms des gagnants sont visibles sur cette jolie page.
 Notez que les canards ont bon goût, en effet trois des mods du Top Five sont régulièrement joués sur les serveurs Modus, à savoir le mode des traîtres Trouble in Terrorist Town qui se taille la part du lion en première position (et 5000$ dans les poches des créateurs), Zinger , un jeu de golf délirant en équipe dans la veine de Worms en seconde place (et 2000$) puis Prophunt2, un jeu de cache-cache, de fous rires et de sons rigolos en quatrième place (1000$).
 Ces cinq lauréats gagnent non seulement la somme indiquée ci-dessus mais aussi la possibilité d'insérer 10 succès reconnus par Steam, l'intégration à Garry's Mod lors de l'achat de celui-ci et un suivi de mise à jour via Steam. Si ça c'est pas la classe, moi je dis chapeau bas messieurs les moddeurs.

Voir la news (5 images, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Say hello

Héhé TTT et Zinger for teh Win! :§

Par contre TTT et "vite"... bon ça dépend des traitres (nonok viens voir les armes en haut, y'en a plein :ninjapute: ), mais les 10min c'est plutôt long quand on compare aux autres mods testé sur modus.

J'aurais plutôt mis Zinger en 1er... HAAAAAAA SALOPERIE DE PAPILLONS CASSEZ VOUS AAAAAAAAAAAARGH§§

----------


## Nonok

Yeah, une news de Sao !  :B): 

Et sinon, je savais que t'étais un traitre Say, en fait j'ai été fairplay parce que je voulais mourir d'une belle façon, tu vois !_ (faut que je révise mes classiques pour être plus crédible)_


Sinon, félicitrations aux moddeurs, gloire à Gmod et au moteur Source et gloire au LUA.

Peace !

----------


## Say hello

> Et sinon, je savais que t'étais un traitre Say, en fait j'ai été fairplay parce que je voulais mourir d'une belle façon, tu vois !_ (faut que je révise mes classiques pour être plus crédible)_


Bof, j'ai des méthode bien plus western que ça!

(être coincé dans une piece à l'étage avec qu'une fenêtre, tout les innocents qui veulent me flinguer derrière la porte dans le couloir, poser la bombe (45s) spammer de tirs pour attirer mais faire hésiter, lancer une incendiaire sur la porte pour retenir quelques secondes, fuir par la fenêtre sans bruit, gagner  :Cigare:  )




> gloire aux erreurs LUA


Fixed.  ::ninja::

----------


## dunadan

J'aime beaucoup ces serveurs proposant de la variété dans les modes de jeu, j'adore le Dodgeball.  ::):

----------


## Nonok

Les erreurs LUA c'est la faute à ceux qui ont le succès Bad-coder  ::O: .

----------


## Eklis

Putain, Prop Hunt !  :Bave: 

Yen a encore beaucoup sur Garry's Mod du PH ? Parce que sous TF2 c'est pas la fête (mais qu'est-ce qu'on se bidonne quand on en trouve).

----------


## NinjaTune

Han toujours pas testé le golf, préviendez moi la prochaine fois  ::):

----------


## Sim's

> Putain, Prop Hunt ! 
> 
> Yen a encore beaucoup sur Garry's Mod du PH ? Parce que sous TF2 c'est pas la fête (mais qu'est-ce qu'on se bidonne quand on en trouve).


Pas tant que ça, mais le problème de PH sur Gmod c'est de trouver les maps qui vont bien. Perso je n'aime pas tant que ça le PH sur TF2, c'est beaucoup moins hilarant que la version  Gmod

----------


## Fret

Allez vendu, je dl TTT. Merci monsieur le newser. Mais foi de Fret le titre de cette news est nul.

----------


## Sim's

> Allez vendu, je dl TTT. Merci monsieur le newser. Mais foi de Fret le titre de cette news est nul.


Il n'y a rien à télécharger pour TTT, il faut juste avoir Garry's Mod.  :;):

----------


## Fret

Bon ben, ça m'apprendra à ne regarder que les images sans lire les news..

----------


## Anonyme210226

> Il n'y a rien à télécharger pour TTT, il faut juste avoir Garry's Mod.


Plus besoin d'avoir CS:S alors ?

----------


## Sao

Si si, pour les textures, les modèles des persos et certaines maps.

----------

